# 2012 Jetta TDi SQ Build - Morel, Arc Audio, Mosconi, Illusion Audio - 200+ PICS!



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all,

Pretty excited to post this as it is the first focused SQ build we have had since opening up the retail shop  

Since this log has over 200 pictures, i am going to try to be straight and to the point. 

The customer came to us with a high end build already in the car, done by a shop down in socal. The build was...well high end in equipment, but IMHO less so in execution. Being his most frequent daily driver and not very satisfied with the previous outcome, the client expressed a desire to achieve a very high level of sq, whatever it takes 

So the goals were simple

1. achieve a high level of sq, this is the first priority, anything else came secondary

2. retain a clean and functional look in the trunk, keep the spare tire in place and leave some amount of storage room.

so, lets get started.

first, we wanted to make the system gets plenty of power as the amps have around 400 amps of fusing on them. To that end, we ran dual 0 gauge power cables back. Joey also made a custom metal fuse holder bracket that securely mounts the dual 0 gauge fused block under the hood. it bolts to the car using factory mounting points:



















here is a closer look at the bracket Joey made:



















some closer shots of the wiring unde the hood, fro the battery to its entry point into the cabin, wrapped in split loom with heatshrink and bundled to the car:





































the signal source is the only piece we retained from the previous install, it is an alpine INE-S820HD. the one thing we did was to blend in the dash kit so its a one piece ring instead the ugly two piece design like before(random pic i found online):



















the backup camera that was installed functions as before:










here is the picture of the dash kit and bezel after we prepped it and painted both to match:










here is a picture of the previous wiring job behind the dash:










and after Joey organized it to our standards 



















Joey mounted the remote bass control knob into one of the blank knock out panels in his center console, and also adapted so the LED is next to the knob. being that these Arc audio SE knob's leds blink red when clipping, this is more than just a cosmetic thing, but also truly useful as well to prevent over driving the subs:



















here are two pics of the knob install:



















the car uses a Mosconi 6to8 so all tuning can be done from the front seat via a laptop:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lets move to the front stage.

This consists of a new Morel Elate MW6 midbass in kick panels, a CDM880 dome midrange on the A pillar, and a new Supremo Piccolo tweeter on the sail panels. First up is the MW6 midbass in the kicks, we chose this location to get the most out of them, and also, with how cheaply the new jetta is built compared to the MKV and MKVI Golf, we wanted to ensure there is no buzzing and rattle from the plastic door panel. so here they are finished in black vinyl:























































here are some build pics of the kicks, first I lay down the floor mold with 8 layers of cloth:



















when this cured, i pulled them out and trimmed them to the desired shapes:










i wanted them to vent into the carpet and the cavity areas behind the kick panel, so i cut out holes for that:










to ensure there is absolutely no resonance from them, i laid down TWO layers of STP gold damper onto the back mold:










then i put them back in the car and aimed the two ring baffles at the desired angle:










then i took them out of the car, refinforced the mounting:










mold cloth was then pulled, resin applied, when that cured, i trimmed the excess cloth and poured a duraglass/resin mixture into the inside to reinforce them:










next i loaded it up with filler and sanded it smooth:










the inside walls of the pods received an additional layer of model clay, and a layer of STP gold damper on top to help with resonance killing and to hold the clay in place:



















when that was done, the two kicks are wrapped with black vinyl:



















to make the grilles blend better, we painted the Morel Octopus from the stock olive drab color to black as well:










Anyone who is familar with VWs know that the OEM hood release latch is in the driver side kick panel, so we relocated it to the under dash area above the kick and mounted it side ways:










this is not just a remove and reattach job, instead, Joey fabricated a new metal mounting backet that bolts to the car and securely houses the pull handle:























































here it is in the car, and you can see one of the oem bolts that secure it, the other is obscured by the fuse box:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

For the midrange and tweeter install, I spoke at length with my friend Casey Thorson from Morel. My original idea of doing semi on axis dash pod was quickly dashed (pun intended ) when i realized the MKVI jetta is not like the MKV, in that the windshield is MUCH closer to the dash as it does not have the little kick up at the end. as a result, if we were to do a dash pod, it would have had to come out so far that it would be ridiculous looking. 

The end goal is that the tweeters, whcih were much more prone to beaming, would be installed about 10-15 degress off axis from the listeners ear, the CDM880 was far better off axis so my main goal was to aim them to the point that they would clear the instrument cluster shroud, so they ended up being about 30 degress off axis. to mimic the tweeter angles with the mids would require them to be a lot more inboard, whcih would both cut into the vision of the driver and decrease stage width.

so lets look at the mids first in the A pillars. the new pillars are textured and painted to match the other pillars. and the CDM880 is flush mounted with its own Lotus grille:




























the Piccolo tweeter went into the only location that could give us that 10-15 degree off axis aiming point, and that was the oem sail panels. being the tweeter is quite large, it made for a trick mold, but we got it to work  it is textured as well and painted satin black like the oem piece:










and here is the car with the doors closed, showing the two drivers side by side:










the same of course, goes for the passenger side:














































and finally, a look at the entire front stage:










here some build pics of the midrange and tweeter pods:

here ist he oem a pillar, one was stripped of its top cover:










next, i aimed the two ring baffles using a flat laser pointer and secured them to the A pillars:



















then grille cloth was pulled, forming the shape of the pod:










resin was applied, allowed to cure, the excess cloth trimmed and the duraglass/resin mixture was poured inside to reinforce the pods:



















i then sorta forgot to take a few pictures showing the body filler and smoothing, oops hehe.

anyway, after that was done, i laid sound proofing both inside the pods and on the backside of the oem pillar piece:










to make all the grilles match, we also painted the octopus grille for the CDM880 black:










moving onto the sail panel pods.

first i scoffed the oem pods with 36 grit to give some bite to the fiberglass:










then using the same laser pointer, we aimed the two tweeters to be identical degress off axis from each ear, and secured the baffles to the sail panels:



















next, grille cloth was pulled and attached to the panels, forming the shape of the pod:










resin was applied and when that cured, i poured the milkshake into the pod to strengthen it, and then trimmed the excess cloth off










then over 2 or 3 layers of filler, i sanded the pods to the desired curvature and shape:




























a layer of STP gold damper also went into the pods:










i then handed all the pods off to joey and he sprayed them with high build primer:



















the A pillar were textured and painted to match the other pillars:



















the sail panels were texured and painted in satin black and the morel supremo piccolo tweeters were wired up and installed:
























































these were then installed into the car:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

next comes the pics of the wiring we did as it travels from the front to the back of the car. the previous install featured 12 gauge speaker wire from the amps then just connected tot he factory 18 gauge wire behind the stock radio, we made sure to run new speaker wires into the doors for the Morel tweeter:































































































































I also took the time to sound proof the rear deck, adding STP gold damper on the metal rear deck, and a ton of STP open celled foam on the bottom of the rear deck cover:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

so thats it for the interior. moving to the trunk

as mentioned, the goal was very simple, keep things clean, leave some usable trunk space and retain the spare tire. since this build featured a LOT of products, the only logical place to do the eletrical components was on the ceiling of the rear deck, and the only place to do the sub was a side box.

so here is the view with the trunk open. a fiberglass enclsoure around 1.25 cubic foot is on the driver side, housing a single Illusion Audio Carbon C12XL subwoofer, while a trim panel hides the ceiling mounted component from view:










the subbox has a lot of subtle details, including a vinyl covered grille/trim piece with our logo:



















and there is a channel cut into the box, with its own vinyl trim piece, that allows the arm to swing down into the box without affecting the motion:










two more shots of the box and the trim panel:



















now lets take a quick peak at what is hiding int he ceiling of the trunk.

three Arc audio SE amps power the entire system. a 2300 sends about a kilowatt to the illusion audio sub, a comp modded 4200SE is bridged powering the midbass with 500 watts a piece, while another 4200SE, also comp modded, poweres the mid and tweeter with over 200 watts each. the aforementioned mosconi 6ot8 DSP is at the front right hand side, while four Arc Audio ALD linedriver/balanced line transmitters is behind it, stepping up the signal from the DSP and converted them to balanced to go directly into the Arc SE amps:




























since the oem trunk light is now blocked by the amps, we also integrated a new LED flood light into the rack so he can see things at night. here is a shot of the trunk open at night in the dark:










so thats it for the trunk, this design makes it very hard for me to take any pictures that is presentable due to the location and orientation of the components...so i will make it up by giving you a ton of build pics 

first up is the subbox, the customer previous had a JL audio stealth box in place with a single 10" sub, we used it to make a back mold for the back half of our enclosure:



















next, Joey fabricated the complex front baffle and spacer rings, sealed them together using Sonus Audio Mass, and positioned them on the back mold:
































































the back mold was then extended and a MDF portion tacked on:



















finally, the complete from baffle and rear mold was secured together and mold cloth pulled across to form the shape of the enclosure:





































resin was applied, the enclosure strengthened with fiberglass, and a whole bunch of sanding and smoothing later, we ended up with this:










joey then made the front grille and trim baffles and cut the shape into the box. he also installed the threaded inserts to mount the subwoofer at the same time:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

a few quick shots of how the top channel and trim piece was made. the channel is basically a smoothout mdf channel made up of two boards and a series of strips, it was molded into the box, and then fiberglass was laid on top to form the trim piece:




























then everything was blended together and sanded smooth:



















after this, the box was wrapped in charcoal trunkliner:










and i dyed it slightly to better match the stock carpet:










to better illustrate the color difference, here is a piece of undyed carpet sitting ontop of the dyed box, whcih is slightly lighter in color:










so here is the rest of the enclosure, on the pics showing the side profile, the difference between the dyed and undyed portions are more obvious:





































this box was then mounted to the car, two bolts secure the box. one is inside the box towards the back corner:










two quick shots of the awesome illusion audio Carbon C12XL sub, mounted using alan head bolts:



















and here is the other mounting point, which is a very HD piece of metal bent and trim to shape, bolting into a rivet nut installed into the factory sheet metal:










three quick pics of the making of this metal tab:




























last piece of the subbox puzzel was the trim/grille, so here it is in raw MDF, test fitting to the enclosure:










then it was wrapped in vinyl, featuring our raised logo and raised border, along with black HD grille metal:




























moving ointo the amp rack. first, the frames for the amps were fabricated:





























next we focused on the ALDs and the 6to8DSP, the channel was mainly how to mount the four ALDs as they dont come with any hardware. So waht Joey did was to take them apart and bolt the chassis together to form a single unit, and bolted L brackets to each end:



















then the frame was made up for these components:




























the finished rack was test fitted to the car, various rivet nuts were installed in the rear deck to secure it, and then it was grinded, prepped and painted:















































We then had to find a place for the power and ground distribution blocks, whcih we did by bolt in a piece of vinyl wrapped MDF board on the driver side trunk/interior divider frame with thread inserts, and then bolting the dblocks onto them.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

next came time to wire it all up. here is the main power and ground conections on the driver side going up to the dblocks:




























here are the signal wires from the passenger side going into the dsp and then into the ALDs. we custom made our own RCA cables, as well as balanced RJ-45 ended cables out of Cat-5 cable to go between the ALD and the SE amps:





































to secure the heavy power/ground cables going into the amps, i installed a series of small rivet nuts to the metal and then used ziptie cable mounts to secure the wiring bundles:





































after that was done, Joey fabricated the rear panel out of MDF, and matched it to the contours of the trunk opening with duraglass:



















it was then wrapped in trunk liner on both sides and i dyed it to match:




























all the threaded inserts were installed to attach to the amp rack frame, and the led flood light was secured and wired up, it was pinned to plug into the OEM trunk light plug:




























we also took the time to clean up the wiring job from the previous install in the trunk lid, mostly the cables related to the rear view camera...here is the BEFORE picture:










and here it is after joey cleaned it all up and soldered all the connections, and wrapped the cables with cloth tape:




























I meanwhile, laid on a bunch of thick foam on the plastic trim piece to reduce rattles:











and some final shots of the signal/speaker side of the amps wiring, showing everything neatly bundled and secured:




























as mentioned before, its really hard to get the right angle and distance to take a picture of this trunk...you really need to see it in person by lying in the trunk to appreciate the rack and wiring...but i took this video to maybe help with the visualization process 

Wire Organization - 2011 VW Jetta TDi Project - YouTube


So...how does it sound?

well, to be frank, this is really one of the best sounding cars i have ever worked on, and could be THE BEST one from a dynamic standpoint.

imaging is nice, with a solid center, width is superb, height is nice and high with decent depth. tonally, it does everything pretty well. midbass is very snappy and over the course of a few days of demoing, loosened up and worked even better. these MW6 is a defnite step up in the midbass department compared to the previous generation Elates. the CD880 and Piccolo of course provide effortless resolution and buttery smooth highs.

Since i had to demo the system to a wide variety of listeners, i ended up doing two different tunes varying the amount of high frequency information present, and both sounded good to their respectively listeners. smooth yet can also be revealing with nice detail.

the Carbon C12XL continues to impress, and i will say it again here "this is my FAVORITE all around subwoofer of all time!". it does virtually everything well. turn it down to a moderate level and it just dissapears, blends in very well with the rest of the system over a wide variety of music, but when listening to bass tracks, the low freq extension and output parallels many of the beefy subs on the market today, such as IDMAX and JL W7...and it does this with a structure that weights maybe 12-13 lbs? WOW! I had high expections on it already from the Genesis install, but this time, with just one in a side firing enclosure, it really blew me away. Even Joey, who is used to loud bass, was impressed 

with some more tuning, i think it can get even better, but really, i was sad to see it go...i enjoyed every minute of listening to this car.

okie, that was a rather long log (4 hours in the making), time to go home and eat! 

cheers,

Bing


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful job! I'm so excited to have you build my system, whenever that will be ;-)


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Truly spectacular! I have the same car (GLI) and this is a masterpiece. Great job guys.


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

I see your running two arc ald's to a single arc 4200se. Did you have to make your own cat5 cable and split it between the ald's then into the balanced line input on the amp???


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome build log, as always. I wish I'd had a chance to demo this one when it got completed.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I spy the doc's GTR 









You guys did a spectacular job, once again!


----------



## copter (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounded incredible.. Wish I could have heard it with the +2 dB of highs tuned in.. I'll stand with Joey (needs more highs)


That sub was effin impressive..... and at one point had it turned all the way down to listen to the mid bass and WOW 


Once again, great job SiS!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

crxsir121 said:


> I see your running two arc ald's to a single arc 4200se. Did you have to make your own cat5 cable and split it between the ald's then into the balanced line input on the amp???


We did make our own cat5 to length. The inputs on the rj45 connectors on teh SE amps are front and rear. We just had to cut out the corresponding front/rear wires from each plug.


----------



## PTAudi (May 18, 2009)

Very well executed Bing! You brought the excitement back for my build brotha! 
I am glad that this build was done before mine, giving us some new ideas to execute my build being that we are using the same front stage.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

This is the kind of shop I wish I worked in!

Amazing work. This is impressive. Of all the stuff you posted, I gotta say I was looking most forward to how you build that trim piece on the sub box.

Seems like Bing REALLY likes Rivnuts and welded bracketry nowadays. lol

Amazing work as always.

Jay


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

VERY nice build Bing. A couple of questions for either you or Joey......

1) You say the Piccolos are more prone to beaming....just curious what you mean by that?

2) What is your process for tuning a vehicle?

Thanks and again, great job!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Incredible job!!!! Gonna steal all kinds of ideas from this build!


----------



## KarateDoc (May 27, 2013)

I had the opportunity to get a demo in this car and have to say that I was so impressed with the install and if the finish wasn't clean enough the sound imaging was awesome. The old saying if you have to ask you can't afford it came to mind but Bing took the time to educate me and I put a deposit down for a build in the near future. 

Must work more hours and spend less until that time arrives.


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

Top notch. !! The metal fab alone is off the wall, unless you fabricate and weld you will never know how much time it takes to lay that out and get it right. Bing your installs were over the top before, but now with Joey they are at the level of some of the best . Not like stuff we all can't afford . Your doing these installs for normal ppl not sports stars or super rich. You have some very lucky customer's . Once again blown away....You and Joey should pat your self's on the back...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, Bing LOVES the welded brackets, because he doesn't have to burn himself to make them! 



JayinMI said:


> This is the kind of shop I wish I worked in!
> 
> Amazing work. This is impressive. Of all the stuff you posted, I gotta say I was looking most forward to how you build that trim piece on the sub box.
> 
> ...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> VERY nice build Bing. A couple of questions for either you or Joey......
> 
> 1) You say the Piccolos are more prone to beaming....just curious what you mean by that?
> 
> ...



1. in talking with Casey, the tweeter, it its dispersion pattern and frequency its playing at, dictated that we try to get both sides to be the same direction off axis to the same degree to the left and right ears. this was deemed the most important. Hence the aiming was done to accomodate that, the driver side tweeter is 10 degrees or so off axis to the right of the left year, the passenger same amount to the right of the right ear. ideally, the mid would be aimed the same way, but i struggled with how it would look when mocking it up, and talking with Casey, he told me that the doing the same tot he mid is less important, so i made a judgement call to balance cosmetics, (perhaps a lil bit of stage width) with on axis tonality. hence the mid is aimed the way it is.

2. for me, i usually set a rough xover and then do time alignment, then i spend a few hours on the rta to get things smoothed out a bit. perhaps dial it towards a target curve, then i go in and do some listening by ear and dial some more things in. for me its always a learning process and each new car always teaches me something new. but i am far from an advanced tuner, i think i can get a car to sound pretty nice, but there are those who can really really dial it in, especially when it comes to competition purposes. but this car wasnt meant to ever compete hehe just daily enjoyable listening. i did three separate sessions of 3 hours each on this car, over the course of 3 days 

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks everyone!

i want to emphasize one thing...my installs before, all things considered, was pretty plain. I have such limited abilities that i just stick to my guns and do the types of build i do well.

but now, with a true MASTER like Joey, we can really do some nice stuff. virtually all the advanced fab work on this car can be credited to him, and even on the ones that i built - kicks, a pillars, tweeter pods etc, was immensely helped by his guidance and tips.

so yeah, make sure to give credit where credit is due  any fab work and cosmetics, direct it at Joey, i will take compliments for the wiring and uh...writing the blog


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

ok....
step one...win lottery
step two...point D21 and Yukon west to San Jose for full installs

you guys are killer, every install you guys turn out is top notch. oh and about that GTR in the back of the shop...........just saying


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> 1. in talking with Casey, the tweeter, it its dispersion pattern and frequency its playing at, dictated that we try to get both sides to be the same direction off axis to the same degree to the left and right ears. this was deemed the most important. Hence the aiming was done to accomodate that, the driver side tweeter is 10 degrees or so off axis to the right of the left year, the passenger same amount to the right of the right ear. ideally, the mid would be aimed the same way, but i struggled with how it would look when mocking it up, and talking with Casey, he told me that the doing the same tot he mid is less important, so i made a judgement call to balance cosmetics, (perhaps a lil bit of stage width) with on axis tonality. hence the mid is aimed the way it is.
> 
> 2. for me, i usually set a rough xover and then do time alignment, then i spend a few hours on the rta to get things smoothed out a bit. perhaps dial it towards a target curve, then i go in and do some listening by ear and dial some more things in. for me its always a learning process and each new car always teaches me something new. but i am far from an advanced tuner, i think i can get a car to sound pretty nice, but there are those who can really really dial it in, especially when it comes to competition purposes. but this car wasnt meant to ever compete hehe just daily enjoyable listening. i did three separate sessions of 3 hours each on this car, over the course of 3 days
> 
> b


Thanks for answering my questions.....a couple more for ya.

Does the trunk use springs or shocks for opening?

Is that JJ's GTR?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> Thanks for answering my questions.....a couple more for ya.
> 
> Does the trunk use springs or shocks for opening?
> 
> Is that JJ's GTR?


Both! Springs and a shock! Crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^You missed my second question.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I purposely didn't answer because I don't know if the owner would want us saying if it was their car or not...


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Simply off the hook this install.I went thru all the pix about 3x and I'm in awe at craftsmanship displayed.Great job guys.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

funny people see the GT-R, when there is a far rarer car next to it


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Simply off the hook this install.I went thru all the pix about 3x and I'm in awe at craftsmanship displayed.Great job guys.


I am still whipping joey into shape about snapping more pics haha, i think we are still missing about 20 or so if i had taken all the pics hahahaha


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> I am still whipping joey into shape about snapping more pics haha, i think we are still missing about 20 or so if i had taken all the pics hahahaha


Trust me it was more than enough to look at but when you have the chance to  .The SIS site is my go to for inspiration & day dreaming :laugh:


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh whats the enclosure's volume for this particular sub?


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> funny people see the GT-R, when there is a far rarer car next to it


i spy an e30 m3?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Oh whats the enclosure's volume for this particular sub?


It was 1.2cubes.. And, really, after hearing that sub, I would almost bet it could work in sub 1cube boxes. The MASSIVE amount of ultra low extension it has makes me think even in a small sealed that it still wouldn't be that bad on the low end..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

mattyjman said:


> i spy an e30 m3?


rodger that!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I keep saying I could get more work done if I didn't have to stop for pictures all the time! lol..


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> rodger that!


those are rare, and i'd love to have one... loved 'em ever since i was old enough to know what an e30 is... just can't find them for sale at a decent price...


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

oh, and great work on the car... love all the fab work you guys do... always top notch stuff. and the attention to detail... i don't know if you factor that in when you quote out your jobs, but i have to assume you go the "extra mile" in every install, even if it's not part of the quote, and i really respect you guys because of that... most people stop when the money stops...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

mattyjman said:


> oh, and great work on the car... love all the fab work you guys do... always top notch stuff. and the attention to detail... i don't know if you factor that in when you quote out your jobs, but i have to assume you go the "extra mile" in every install, even if it's not part of the quote, and i really respect you guys because of that... most people stop when the money stops...



this was something we never really talked about when we were talking about working together...its something that just naturally happens with both of us. 

And may be as business people its a negative, but if something is takes a bit of time but would make a difference, even if the customer may not see it or realize it, we tend to do it just because WE would know what we did hehe.

for Joey, it could be adding trim pieces to a subbox that was suppose to be plain carpet, or for me, when i am wiring the amp rack, i sometimes, get half way and completely cut it all loose again when i realize another routing method can get a cleaner look throughout.

but really its not like we are tooting our own horn here, for me, doing something to a certain standard in our own minds is truly FUN, and why we enjoy working on cars


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Here is a little insight into how most of our builds go. Bing works the quote out with the customer and we have a dollar figure for the build. I will usually ask how much the build is for, and I will usually ask how much of it is equipment. Then I have in my mind what sort of install this will be. Bing and I then discuss the level of detail needed on the install (all bolted in, screws ok, carpet, vinyl, complexity of any fab). Then we start building. Because we are both our own bosses, we build how we want. Sure, there are periodic breaks and discussions if one of us isn't sure which direction to take on something. We both have a pretty high standard for things, so the majority of the time it seems like we end up exceeding the customer's expectations.
For me it is simple. I drove all the way across the country because I wanted to build cool stuff and be in an environment where the goal is to do my best every day. Not my fastest, not my "good enough", my best.
So far, I haven't gone to work a single day yet....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I took the Jetta to get cleaned when we were done with it and did a little SQ listening.. I took a video of it if anyone is interested..

2012 vw Jetta Illusion Audio C12xl - YouTube


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Hella sq yo! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Yup... SQ listening, indeed. Those Carbon XLs are definitely an SQ only sub.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Hahahhahahahahaaa!!!! I took the video because the windshield was moving. I have experienced that before, but not with a single 12 in a small sealed enclosure...


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

This is a great build Bing and Joey! I'm a little jealous of all the newer Morel equipment.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I believe this dynamic duo outdid themselves on this stealth install................Yet again.
Joey, you possess some phenomenal Metal Work & Wiring skillz. 
Bato San, Bato San, here's to both of you:


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey Bing and Joey, you guys have stepped it up to a completely new level with this install. Fantastic work. Obviously, you guys complement each other's work (and work ethic) extremely well...Yep, the dynamic duo of car audio in the Bay area!

And we all really appreciate the time you take to organize and post your build logs. I'm sure it's not easy after putting in a full day at the shop. B, do you think you could ever go back to working out of your garage?!  Work isn't work when you love what you do, and this shows in both of you.

Keep on keepin' on! You guys are rockin' it!


----------



## Miniboom (Jul 15, 2010)

JoeBing did it again! Wow!


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

damn...... um amazing again!!!


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

Awesome work as usual....both of you. I love what you guys are doing everyday. The installs keeps getting better, and I think inspire everyone else to step up the level of attention to detail in their installs. Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. Chris! How have you been doing!?


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm good JOey. It's great seeing you spreading your work again. I'm working on my new car. May have to hit you up for some SQ ideas.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

awesome build guys. hits home since i have two vdubs.

every time its a pleasure.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Great use of the rabbets in the MDF to staple the carpet into and smooth the edge on the sub enclosure


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

HondAudio said:


> Great use of the rabbets in the MDF to staple the carpet into and smooth the edge on the sub enclosure


Thanks! Sometimes I get smart enough to think ahead a little bit.... lol..


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> The build was...well high end in equipment, but IMHO less so in execution.


I was wondering if you might be willing to expand on this a bit? Critiquing someone else's work is a delicate thing, and I'm sure you're not the kind of guy who wants to rip on someone unnecessarily. But mistakes are a great way to learn -- is there anything in particular about the original install you're comfortable in pointing out as problematic?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

charliekwin said:


> I was wondering if you might be willing to expand on this a bit? Critiquing someone else's work is a delicate thing, and I'm sure you're not the kind of guy who wants to rip on someone unnecessarily. But mistakes are a great way to learn -- is there anything in particular about the original install you're comfortable in pointing out as problematic?



nah, thats all i am going to say about it  I guess we would just have done things differently...especially considering parts of the old install you can clearly tell they had talent.  but yeah, no need to really expand on any of that, its not some thing that would teach anyone here any type of lessons.


----------



## Bigtuna00 (Mar 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I took the Jetta to get cleaned when we were done with it and did a little SQ listening.. I took a video of it if anyone is interested..
> 
> 2012 vw Jetta Illusion Audio C12xl - YouTube


You know what I love about this video? If it were any other shop I would be pissed that they were cranking my brand new system. Having seen the work, listend to the installs, and talked to JoeBing (this is a thing, right?) I trust them completely.


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

You guys make me sick in a most wonderful way! Just a disgusting level of detail and time spent. Again, in a good way. When I'm done getting my other, other car back on the road, and my new-to-me truck lifted, fixed and retreaded, I gotta get to a revamp on my daily driver system with more in depth install. Got parts just waiting to go in too. 
FREAKIN' INSPIRATIONAL YOU ARE!

Man! I gotta get up and do something!


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

I was also wondering about the idea of venting the midbass into the carpet. I started a thread on it a while ago and the idea was pretty much shot down. I assumed the speaker would see more volume in the enclosure due to a restriction of air movement in and out of the enclosure with minimal back wave cancellation as the rear wave is kind of broken up and scattered by the carpet/padding/floor combo. 

Basically asking for any first hand experience if you have tried a kick sealed (maybe in too small of an enclosure?) vs. vented into the carpet. Thanks


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Datsubishi said:


> I was also wondering about the idea of venting the midbass into the carpet. I started a thread on it a while ago and the idea was pretty much shot down. I assumed the speaker would see more volume in the enclosure due to a restriction of air movement in and out of the enclosure with minimal back wave cancellation as the rear wave is kind of broken up and scattered by the carpet/padding/floor combo.
> 
> Basically asking for any first hand experience if you have tried a kick sealed (maybe in too small of an enclosure?) vs. vented into the carpet. Thanks


i have always left them open, perhaps becuase the kicks i build are not huge and also dont involve metal cutting. so the airvolume is small enough that if i leave it enclosed, there is a gargantuan bump from 125-250hz...you can tune it down but really, its still pretty bad.

i started cutting holes in the kicks since reading it from Steve Head many years ago. I am sure if large enough kicks can be built, for example i have built large kicks that housed 4" midranges that was completely sealed, i think it would be the way to go, but not usually possible and not in this car for sure 

but really i would esperiment yourself, which is what i did, i have built sealed kicks, then fond exactly waht i mentioned above, time and again, and then i switched


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Bigtuna00 said:


> You know what I love about this video? If it were any other shop I would be pissed that they were cranking my brand new system. Having seen the work, listend to the installs, and talked to JoeBing (this is a thing, right?) I trust them completely.


This is the Joe of JoeBing responding. One of the concerns with this installation was that the equipment work continuously no matter what it was put through. The customer previously had an installation done at another shop and the amplifiers constantly would overheat. So, priority one was that this thing play regardless of the stress levels. If you noticed the amprack, the plates the amps were mounted to were made with much larger metal than I would typically use. That was one of the steps in helping dissipate heat.
So, for sure I was cranking on it. We needed to know that the system would meet the expectation of the customer. Kind of like an engine shop dynoing an engine before it is sent to the customer...


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Very very nice work.


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for always making the time to respond to questions guys. You've probably helped everybody on this forum out at least once, directly or indirectly.


----------



## Ricekake (Apr 26, 2010)

Tried emailing but where can we purchase the carbon c12xl?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Ricekake, did you try [email protected]?

He can help you find a local dealer, or other provisions if none are available. What town are you located in?


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Bing,

I have seen every single install you have posted on this forum. Out of them 
all, if I could have any I would choose this one HANDS DOWN. This to me is
the best work I have seen you do. Sure it may not have the most flash, or
the best of the best in equipment, but it is without a doubt THE BEST IMHO!

This REALLY makes me with I had the cash and the ability to just ship you my
car. With a few of my idea's and yours, along with the boatload of skill you 
have... It would be like CAR AUDIO LOTTO! lol

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Subbed....just because that work right there is....well, just unbelievable! !!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Bing,
> 
> I have seen every single install you have posted on this forum. Out of them
> all, if I could have any I would choose this one HANDS DOWN. This to me is
> ...


thanks Scott...and i agree...you know what this one has my past install didnt? 

Joey 

someone with real skills can do a lot haha

b


----------



## Ricekake (Apr 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Ricekake, did you try [email protected]?
> 
> He can help you find a local dealer, or other provisions if none are available. What town are you located in?


Thank you!!!


----------



## Voorttimies (Mar 19, 2011)

Very, very nice install!

(it also gave me some much needed ideas on how to do certain things on my own pending install  )


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> funny people see the GT-R, when there is a far rarer car next to it


darn straight! I still miss the e30 M3 that ''got away"

have to suffice with my e30+1


beautiful work guys
love the metal fab jig table


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

beautifull work...as always


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Datsubishi said:


> I was also wondering about the idea of venting the midbass into the carpet. I started a thread on it a while ago and the idea was pretty much shot down. I assumed the speaker would see more volume in the enclosure due to a restriction of air movement in and out of the enclosure with minimal back wave cancellation as the rear wave is kind of broken up and scattered by the carpet/padding/floor combo.
> 
> Basically asking for any first hand experience if you have tried a kick sealed (maybe in too small of an enclosure?) vs. vented into the carpet. Thanks





simplicityinsound said:


> i have always left them open, perhaps becuase the kicks i build are not huge and also dont involve metal cutting. so the airvolume is small enough that if i leave it enclosed, there is a gargantuan bump from 125-250hz...you can tune it down but really, its still pretty bad.


This is basically an aperiodic membrane install, right? The back of the enclosure isn't sealed, but the carpet restricts the air movement enough to count, doesn't it?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i wouldnt call it AP really, thats a much more precise way of doing things, this is basically from expeirence, you dont want the speakers in a small sealed enclsoure so there is always empty space behind there


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

When I compared it to aperiodic in my other thread, it was dismissed as such because it is not venting into a separate airspace. I'd imagine you could do some sort of a hybrid enclosure with an AP vented into the carpet to gain some tuning control, but it could never be a true AP enclosure.


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

What happens when a pillar airbags deploy? Projectile cdm880?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

beef316 said:


> What happens when a pillar airbags deploy? Projectile cdm880?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


actually that is a common misunderstanding on how side airbags work, they dont blow the pillar off and come at you. most cars, the airbag blows throughthe weather stripping, bending the pillar and comes out. 

here is just such a video of the airbag deploying in this particular car. pay close attention to where the airbag actually comes out of (headliner) and what it does to the A pillar (bulges it out at the top)


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> actually that is a common misunderstanding on how side airbags work, they dont blow the pillar off and come at you. most cars, the airbag blows throughthe weather stripping, bending the pillar and comes out.
> 
> here is just such a video of the airbag deploying in this particular car. pay close attention to where the airbag actually comes out of (headliner) and what it does to the A pillar (bulges it out at the top)


Interedting. Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cerrone (Jan 28, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> i wanted them to vent into the carpet and the cavity areas behind the kick panel, so i cut out holes for that:


Amazing install! 
I'm building almost the same kick-pods for my mids DLS nobelium 6.2 (rated to work in 6 litres sealed boxes) and I'm about to finish them, but the internal volume turned to be quite small. I like the idea to vent them into the carpet but I'm in doubt what size hole/area to cut. 
How do you calculate the size for these or it was just rough estimated? 
And do you think that the pods need some extra weight except the one that they gain from the STP layers applied?


----------

